# Springfield (Massachusetts) Symphony opener



## campy

I attended last night. The first selection was Liszt's symphonic poem _Festklänge. _This was the highlight of the concert for me; rousing and well played. Next Peter Serkin joined the band for Bartok's 3rd piano concerto. I have not yet been able to "get into" BB's concerti at all, so I won't comment except to say the applause at the end was slightly more than polite & perfunctory.

After intermission there was Brahms's 1st symphony. Okay, but poor intonation in the trumpet section marred the finale.


----------



## Ukko

Thanks for the report. I have been 'into' Bartók's concerti for awhile, and P. Serkin is a fine pianist; wish I had been there.

No. 3 is the most 'audience friendly' of the piano concerti; I wonder about the 'why' of their response.


----------

